# SP Rigging - Kpac's Stinger technique



## kpac

Disclaimer:
I'm not pro angler, and i'm certainly not one that assumes i know as much as most people here regarding fishing. But i've just watched the SP rigging video posted and thought i may aswell share what has become one of my more favoured/successful SP rigs.
And i'm more than open to suggestions or criticism!

*RIG*









Shown here on a Squidgie stealth prawn, but i have, and it certainly can be used on most soft plastics.

Theory
Minimal effort.
Minimal variation to original standard jig head
Stinger hook intention for non 'full/aggressive bites' - but maintain swimming action of bait, and not be messy or obtrusive in the water.

Method
- Insert jig head as standard.
- View side on and note where the gape of the hook is inside the SP (Note this is obviously easy on clear SP, but requires a bit of practice on solid colours.
- Line up (on the angle) where u can insert the stinger hook to end inline with the hook gap.
- Remove jig head
- Beak surface of under side of SP and then insert stinger hook eye end to align with where the gape was of jig head was
- Re-insert jig head, and put hook through eye of the stinger
- Align jig head and stinger to ensure SP is in natural form

Although that method, may seem hard to follow, by my description, it is actually very simple, and the images show it best.

































Result
Honestly, i don't actually use this rig unless i find it warranted. Ie, if the fish are a little slow, and not taking the whole bait, i consider rigging it up.
My intentions is towards bream. 2 reasons: 1. I find they attack half way along the baits quite often, and swim off with the mid-section of the bait in their mouth, sometime, the jig head hook is not in the location. 2. I have a habit of striking on the hit, regardless of my own rational not to. Stikes to hookup ratio, significant increase with shown rig.

The stinger hook shown is my preferred, however it obviously could be substituted. It is a high quality gamakatsu double, which has a very suitable size eye for this application. I use to do it with a treble, but the hooks ent up facing down, and were to likely to snag.
Could also be rigged up the other way, but it would obviously increase snags like the treble. Can also be rigged through the top, and i do do this sometimes depending on the type of SP i'm using. 
These prawns are probably the best for it, and can be lethal on beam by themselves. It is basically turning the jig head into a treble.
You can see on the images that the hooks on the stinger don't protrude far away from the SP, it therefore still requires the fish to chomp the bait.
Turned up as i've shown it, i have had very little issues with snags, but i generally play a 1/20 jighead to encourage the strike on the drop.

Hope it's of some interest to someone.


----------



## kpac

If the same rig has been shown before, i apologise. I couldn't see it with the quick search i did.


----------



## kayakone

This looks like a very credible idea to improving the hook-up rate on SP's, On bigger SP's, say 5 - 6", to lesson the chance of being bitten off by tailor/mackeral, I did a bit of experimentation by adding a treble on a short bit of wire. I like your idea better.

As you say, " maintaining the swimming action of bait" is the key. I think you may be onto a winner.

trev


----------



## kpac

I'd be interested to hear how it works for you Trev. 
As well as the natural action of the fish, i'm keen to avoid the rigging of small trace lines to trebles etc, that i've seen some variations of.


----------



## Ado

Looks very neat ans simple kpac. I'm not used to stingers so forgive my ignorance. Are you concerned that the stinger hook could slip back off the jig head during a fight? Ganged hooks can't do this because the eye is smaller than the barb, but this is obviously not the case with your setup.


----------



## RackRaider

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=55580
Ado, this thread's vid shows this rigging method, the harder the fish pulled the harder the mono loop would hold the treble on.


----------



## kpac

Ado said:


> Looks very neat ans simple kpac. I'm not used to stingers so forgive my ignorance. Are you concerned that the stinger hook could slip back off the jig head during a fight? Ganged hooks can't do this because the eye is smaller than the barb, but this is obviously not the case with your setup.


Generally yes, i assumed there would be some issues with a head shake or decent fight, however i'm yet to encounter a fish that has got away with just the stinger hook. I make sure i've always got pressure on due to this concern. Had many bream, few flathead and a squire all come in holding onto the stinger only. 
Also, if i do lose one and find my SP with just the jig head, i know i wouldn't have even had the hookup with the stinger anyway, so not great loss.
I'll be sure to update if they start to come off.


----------



## pescado

If its a worry, you could hole punch some little discs out of a milk bottle to stop the stinger sliding off the main hook. Nice looking setup there.


----------



## koich

Or get a hole punch and take to the closest display folder cover. That's how I make stoppers for stinger hooks on spinnerbaits.


----------



## kpac

Well i've got a few depending on size of SP.
But this was a #8 suitable for bream flathead etc.
There's plenty of options available.


----------

